# Lucky Reptile Super Fog 2 - Fogger/Humidifier



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

As no-one seems to have posted any feedback on this item (as far as i can see), thought i would. (Yes, i do know about Mistking, its a misting system the best on the market. This is a fogger, not a mister and i am too poor to afford a £170 Mistking Ultimate System, but can afford £56 for this (including a Digital multi program timer), so thought i'd try this simpler item first) 

Arrived day before yesterday, after assembling it in the kitchen for trial run i was impressed by the design and quality. Its a small unit, but holds upto 2 litres of water, which is alot for a fogger. The mains lead is 2 metres long, really helpful as i can run it from the top of my 4 foot arboreal straight down to the mains timer with no need for an extension.
The plastic parts appear solid and well made not flimsy and breakable, and there's a nice on/off "click" to the dial control which says to me "better quality part, not cheap and low life".
There's quite a "new plastic" odor on the inside of the fillable reservoir, which can make the fog smell to begin with, so be sure to either ventilate it or test run it filled for 20 minutes or so not connected to your viv/terrarium, to clear any smell away. 
The hose is adjustable to both lengthen (up to 5 feet) or shorten, and flexes to any angles you need to run it into you viv. Its single outlet but as an accessory you can buy an adaptor, which allows you to split this upto 6 different outlets for multi setups.
The unit itself is just manual, the on/off dial can regulate the fog produced on a sliding scale min/max, but you have to have it on at least middle setting to get any noticeable output.

Having used it with a timer for 24 hours, in my opinion this is a great little unit, running it for 4 minutes continuous at a time set at maximum output, it half fills up my 4x4x2 arborial. So if you have a two by three exo terra terrarium or smaller, or multiple vivs then this will manage them easily. Water consumption (best to use either distilled or RO water) is low, i estimate i will only need to refill each 4 days (Safety - make sure you disconnect the mains lead FIRST every time you move the unit- the bottom half always has quite alot of water left in it, even after the top reservoir has emptied) .
The fog produced dissipates quite quickly within 3 minutes of the unit shutting off, but does significantly increase the humidity level, which is the whole point. And it looks nice whilst its there !

I will try to remember to update this post when i have used it for a couple of weeks to see how it performs forwards, but to begin with i think this is a great low budget Fogger/Humidifier for a decent sized terrarium/arboreal viv. It appears to be a piece of equipment you can rely on too. :2thumb:

Anyone had/got one, your thoughts ?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

you can buy humidifiers for about 25 quid that aren't reptile branded and with a bit of tubing plug in timer it will do exactly the same job


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your input Sharpstrain. I would have liked to have known that the same unit unbranded is available for £25 with timer before i bought mine.
Perhaps you could post exactly where online, other members might be able to source and purchase the humidifier/timer, as i could not find anywhere that does.


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*one week on....*

Happy to report that the Lucky Reptile Humidifier is performing well overall and gives me confidence that it should serve well in the medium term.
The only problem to report, is that sometimes the flow is inhibited even down to zero flow when i have it set on full flow. Even though the unit is on full and the timer operating correctly, nothing comes out of the tube as though its blocked.
I tracked this cause down to the plastic flexible outlet tube. When the bends in the pipe become too severe (tight?) this seems to restrict the flow even though the tube is rigid and open. As you move the tube around when refilling the reservoir every few days, this is unavoidable. Having the tube as short as possible (closed concertina ?) seems to prevent this and solves the problem. Having as few bends in the pipe as possible also helps.

Whilst its not as good as a misting system, for the money its a value for money, quality item.

You will need a good quality digital timer to run it from though. After well researching whats available in the UK, i settled on the Brennenstuhl Digital weekly period clock timer DT which i found lowest priced from a company online called cpc.co.uk

It has 20 on/off programmable operations per day, up to 7 days a week, with the shortest cycle time 1 minute (i use my humidifier for 6 minutes duration at a time so for even a small exo terra 1 minute at a time ought to be sufficient). So far it has done as i asked, and was easy to set up.

Again, i struggled to find any 1 second duration digital timers for under £20, so if anyone knows of any reliable units, please dont hesitate to post up details of make and model, and where they can be bought. :2thumb:


----------



## lilacdragon2007 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have one of these, with a set of hoses feeding three vivaria with "fog". It's worked really well for a full year now. I have it on for 10 minutes three times a day.
The "blocking" problem has only happened to me once and it was after I moved the unit. I managed to get a u-shaped bend in the main hose, and nothing was coming out further down.
I discovered this was because water droplets from the "fog" had run down into the U-bend and actually filled it with water! So the fog couldn't get past the water. All I had to do, was to move the unit further away so the U-bend was straightened out. The water ran back into the unit, it worked fine straight away. Now, the hose is straight and any water forming inside either runs back down into the unit or down the other side into the fine hoses feeding the vivs... :2thumb:


----------



## gary1208 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking at getting one of these foggers and was wondering what the diameter of the hose is which feeds into the viv?


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hose Diameter*

Just checked, the diameter is 3.5 cms at the most. I cut out about a quarter of one of the plastic circular Air Vents at the top, in the Viv back panel and routed it thru there. Easier than drilling (yet) another hole in the Viv.:2thumb:


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

4 months on and the Fogger is still working AOK. I noticed the humidity was'nt quite hitting the required mid-point needed for my frilly set at 4minutes on per event, so i extended the on time to 6minutes on each hour for ten hours in the day (ten events). Uses up much more water (needs refilling every 2 days) but my frilly & 2 Giant African Millipedes seem to appreciate it, and all i do extra is water spray bottle the plants and substrate i have on floor once most mornings. Works fine, and much cheaper and less clutter than a Mistking. Job Done !


----------



## handle (Jun 29, 2016)

*tube attachment size*

i have the super fogger multi attachment but want to know if the Trixie fogger can fit the attachment?


----------

